# 5 Month Old Turning Aggressive



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

If you are not used to the way they play it can look like aggression. Could be just rought puppy play.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

From the sound of it, it sounds like puppy play, however what you described about lunging and his behavior when you try to get him away from the counter, doesnt sound like puppy play. I am sorry, I have no real advice on this, but some other with more training experience on here will most likely post some help for you. Good Luck with your pup.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Your dog is also becoming a teenager. I find that 5 months is the most common onset for aggression issues. I would definitely go back to do a second (or first) round of obedience training and seek out some good professional advice since it sounds from your description that he's actually biting, not just warning. There may be members on here you have some suggestions for good dog behaviourists.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

During and right after your dog acted aggressively toward the Springer, how did the Springer act? Did the Springer cry, did he act afraid? Typically, the way to judge if if is play aggression is to see how the "attacked" dog reacts. If he acts normally, or wants to continue playing, it was not an attack. If he is afraid and tries to get away, it was an attack.

If he is being aggressive, and not playing, it may have to do with another dog in the house, but that is no excuse for his behavior. It is time to get into training classes (positive reinforcement only) to improve your relationship, and do some work on resource guarding. The book "Mine" by Jean Donaldson is great for this. 

You will really need to up your approach to this pup if he is seriously resourcing guarding and being aggressive to other dogs at this age (note: while some people consider resource guarding "natural" it is not part of a proper Golden temperament).


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It sounds like he doesn't know how to interact with other dogs well and how to politely ask them to leave him alone.

I would highly recommend you find a qualified professional to help you with the dog-dog issues and his behavior to you. Neutering him now, next month, or last week would not likely change his behavior with these issues.

http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/behavior professionals.pdf


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

i highly doubt its aggression. aggression means "intent to harm" and I don't think a 5 month golden is would show aggression. iiansgran is right, more likely rough play, but you really should be in or past puppy classes now; a trainer will do WONDERS. also, I suggest you find a good trainer through perhaps a GR club, although it does happen, most often places like petsmart and petco have very inexperienced trainers who have only done a 3-day course or watched an hour long video on dog training.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

My Dal pup is 5.5 month and going through a "I don't listen to anyone" phase. I started the leadership exercises again and as much as he dislikes it right now, it helps a lot. I am lucky to have Laura as a friend and I know she would help me with any temper issues in a heartbeat. 

As for rough playing I can read my dogs pretty well. I sometimes enforce a time out so they can both calm down again and settle before it gets to crazy.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

In my book, lunging and growling at you is in a different (and far less acceptable) category than the play-fighting that dogs do. Training is certainly in order. But it also might be a good idea to have your pup's thyroid checked, since thyroid disorders in Goldens are pretty common and can cause aggressive behavior.

Good luck!
Lucy


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Thyroid problems are not likely in a young puppy and many behavior professionals think that the correlation between thryoid and aggression is over-valued.... not that I'm saying it isn't relevant.... but something to think about.


----------



## abby44 (Oct 8, 2010)

*5-Month Old Aggressive Golden*

Thanks for all of the good suggestions. When he "attacked" the springer--the springer gave it right back to him. After the separation--the springer kept coming back to my golden to play.

I have called my vet and asked around the neighborhood -- I know some of these dog owners have used private training. I was not interested in Pet Smart or a chain. 

We already completed puppy classes, but I'm thinking of doing some one-on-one for specific issues and positive reinforcement of others. Obviously, I am not doing something right and I want him to stay a great dog. Even if I'm reading him wrong, the extra training certainly won't hurt. 

I'm going to wait until a few days after the goldendoodle leaves so he can get his "true" personality back. Right now they are playing outside with my college age son and not wrestling. Go figure.

Obviously, I'm still very concerned and am going to follow through on the training.

Thank you everyone. They all have such different personalities. We lost our 14 year-old female in May. She was so mild mannered. Ah--life without it's challenges.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

abby44 said:


> Thanks for all of the good suggestions. When he "attacked" the springer--the springer gave it right back to him. After the separation--the springer kept coming back to my golden to play.
> 
> I have called my vet and asked around the neighborhood -- I know some of these dog owners have used private training. I was not interested in Pet Smart or a chain.
> 
> ...


Sounds great! Keep us updated on his progress. Pictures are great too!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky is a very non-dominate dog...very gentle, sweet, tolerant, loving personality........yet at 5 months he was a bossy, pushy, play aggressive and and even obnoxious....tested his boundries constantly....and five months is when we had our first food aggression incident.

I think the doggie"teens" need some good guidence. I became very structured with Lucky...really upped the training and worked on being his "leader". He seemed to dramatically calm down by the time he hit a year. 

Good luck!! And I really wouldn't gauge your pups personality by what he is doing at this stage. Five month olds have a lot of developing to go....


----------

